# Fat Red



## YakMan (Dec 2, 2005)

Spent the night on Surfside last weekend to do a little fishin. Ended up with 2 slot reds and a big bull red. This had to be the biggest red Ive seen! Ive caught several bulls this long but never one with the girth on this sucker! The red was 49'' long but didnt measure around it.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

Wow! That's a big red. Congrats.

This may be the year of the big reds. We've caught some bigger than normal fish out of the kayaks this fall.


----------



## Justin_Smithey (Aug 26, 2011)

Very Nice!!!


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Dang, you catch them that long all the time? I can never seem to break 44".


----------



## YakMan (Dec 2, 2005)

It seems that the 48'' mark is the one hardest to get passed. Have caught a lot of them over the years in the 45-48 range with most of them closer to the 48'' mark. Caught one that went a little over 52'' about 15 years ago.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Hey Yakman, that's a monster! Nice! Would you mind sharing a pic of the leader you used to catch those bad boys?


----------



## YakMan (Dec 2, 2005)

I run 30lb mono with those double drop store bought leaders with the swivel snaps on them. Used to make my own leaders but for just chunkin bait in the surf the store bought leaders work pretty good.Haven't had on fail on me yet.Tie it on clip on 2 circle hooks and a surf sinker and go fish!


----------



## C-Rob (Apr 13, 2011)

WHEW!!! That is a beautiful girl right there!!! Good job and thanks for posting


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

In the past i've used these without any issues:
http://www.double-d-extremetackle.com/Pages/drum_rig.aspx


----------



## surfisher (Mar 8, 2012)

Nice red! Congrats!


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

YakMan said:


> I run 30lb mono with those double drop store bought leaders with the swivel snaps on them. Used to make my own leaders but for just chunkin bait in the surf the store bought leaders work pretty good.Haven't had on fail on me yet.Tie it on clip on 2 circle hooks and a surf sinker and go fish!


OK, I'm using the same thing. it's good to know some store bought stuff works just fine. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## YakMan (Dec 2, 2005)

I always hated making up leaders and then losing them to sharks or break offs. The store bought work just as good and I didnt have to sit and crimp leader material to make it!


----------



## BENfishing (Nov 5, 2010)

That's phat one!


----------



## lipjerker (Apr 27, 2012)

Jeeeez, What a porker! 
B e-a-u-t-i-f-u-l !!!


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

FREAKIN NICE!! What bait did you use? Cut mullet? Live Mullet?


----------



## YakMan (Dec 2, 2005)

Caught her on crab. The slot reds were on finger mullet.Every piece of cut bait we threw out caught hard heads,gafftop and skip jacks.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

BEAUTIFUL FISH!

I have never broken the 44" barrier

store bought leaders are fine in my experience especially if you are burning thru them off rocks/piers... the ONE thing you need to watch is NEVER "powercast" with a weight on a snap swivel unless the snap is very heavy... if you do, make sure there is a couple hundred yards of clear sand/pier/jetties before you lay into a cast because occasionally the lead will break free and become a lethal projectile


----------



## YakMan (Dec 2, 2005)

Funny you mentioned that! I spent about an hour working on casting after fishing before we left the beach. Im getting where I can hit the 2nd gut and 3rd bar pretty consistently from dry sand with an off ground cast. Was chunking with a 4oz sinker on store bought leader. Havent had any break offs YET. I know that doesn't sound very far but it was my first attempt at any distance casting with a big rod. Have always waded out and lobbed it where I wanted it.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

That is a hog" and its my PB of47". WTG.


----------



## lighttackle (Aug 17, 2012)

What. A. Beast.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Holy smokes what a bull red!


----------



## seaglf (Oct 12, 2012)

Whats the deal with Bullreds? Most people throw them back. I always hear that there not that good to eat. If so what can you do to make them better. I new some captains I used to work with who would marinate shark in mustard,or any other fish in teriyaki sauce. 

I was down around San louis last week and lost two leaders, just from casting and had no more so I got frustrated and went home. I made them myself using that special titanium wire from Basspro and the slipped right through the crimp. :headknock


----------



## tank8677 (Apr 20, 2010)

man i have not seen one that big in long time, good job!!


----------

